# woody's members archery tournament



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive been talking with alot of guys about getting an archery tournament up soon and was wanting some of ya'lls input on how we should do it. The tournament will be held in McDonough at the new hillsmans archery range. what do ya'll think? anyone interested?


RUNNING LIST OF PEOPLE:
HOYT MAN, WYATT
MATTHEWSMAN, HUNTER,PHILIP
HOUNDDOG
THE PLUMBER
KEVIN COX
007 PEACOCK
BOONER KILLA+ONE
RAMBO 73
TAYLOR CO. PLUS A FEW
LEE COUNTY
JCBANJO02
LAID BACK ARCHER
QUACKWACKER
EXRINGS
SNAKEBITE+A FEW
JIM THOMPSON(MAYBE)
JUST 1 MORE
HAWKEN2222,PLUS A FEW
3DARCHER(MAYBE)
BOWANA(MAYBE)
BAD COMPANY , 2 KIDS(MAYBE)
COUNTRY TIME+6(MAYBE)
SMITHSTILL77
REX UPSHAW+A FEW
ATHENS MARINE+ONE
DITCHDOC24
3-D DUDE


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, I would be interested. But we will have to structure the dates so that they don't interfere w/certain shoots, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm interested. I haven't shot 3d before but I've been trying to find the time to go and I'd love to try it with some experienced people.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*sounds good*

I'll be there whenever.As long as it doesn't interfere with my production dates for my outdoor video series or obligations to my sponsors........


----------



## Tbone (Mar 5, 2007)

I should be able to shoot.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2007)

guys let me say this, this is not for competition archers only. If you have a bow then come on and lets do this. young,old,male,female it doesnt matter.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll help Jason, just let me know what you need and I'll do my best to help. 
By the way can us ugly folks shoot too?


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2007)

yes ugly's can shoot too, you see donnie was in didnt you


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> yes ugly's can shoot too, you see donnie was in didnt you



Dude, that's just mean, TRUE, but mean.  You know he can't help it.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*Not just for competition archers*



Hoyt man said:


> guys let me say this, this is not for competition archers only.



If it was,Jason couldn't come,he's never been any competition... 


Afterwards we will be having a Target panic workshop.Jason will display the classic symptoms,and we need a clinical psychologist to help him get over it.......


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> Ive been talking with alot of guys about getting an archery tournament up soon and was wanting some of ya'lls input on how we should do it. The tournament will be held in McDonough at the new hillsmans archery range. what do ya'll think? anyone interested?



I'm in as you know.  guess we will go Wed. and try it out and take some pic. so all can see what a  good job he did.Don't worry he changes it each week.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2007)

donnie how'd you shoot this weekend?


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*Shawn,it will be in real hunting conditions*



007peacock said:


> Dude, that's just mean, TRUE, but mean.  You know he can't help it.



I have recieved many p.m.'s from concerned members that we both wear camo masks over of our faces........Please comply........


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*I was unusually distracted*



Hoyt man said:


> donnie how'd you shoot this weekend?




Due to adverse conditions beyond my control,I shot as badly as I normally do.......


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> If it was,Jason couldn't come,he's never been any competition...
> 
> 
> Afterwards we will be having a Target panic workshop.Jason will display the classic symptoms,and we need a clinical psychologist to help him get over it.......




Yall play nice.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Mar 5, 2007)

Boys, I'm feelin the love today.  I'll be assisting in the TP workshop J. so don't feel alone.  We'll just let Donnie play with his buns......Er I mean bread


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 5, 2007)

WHEN? Not that I would really show up,, but who knows,, stranger things have happened


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2007)

I can definitely assist in the TP arena...I have had it and continue to work through it...It is a heck of a thing to get but it can be managed!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 5, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't shoot good enough to get in these kinds of things...


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in. Tell me when!!! I never miss out on the opportunity to talk a little smack to a bunch of junky Hoyt shooters!!!! Let me know what needs to be done Jason, I'll help if I can. Is this thing gonna be before turkey season or what???? Let's throw down. I'm sure this thing is liable to get out of hand with all the mouths involved.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2007)

whatever man! if you can shoot a deer your good enough to be in this. I would like to do it before turkey season so we can have more people. Ill check some dates and go ahead and start it up, but we will need alot more people to do this. so spread the word guys and Ill start putting names up. thanks jason


----------



## Laid back archer (Mar 5, 2007)

I can help with this anytime you need me and can bring alot of people. This sounds fun and I will join with a anual membership because it's only 10 minutes from the house.Great to see everyone at the r-100, it was for a great cause for the family fighting the tough fight. With people like this you can bet I will help.


----------



## Laid back archer (Mar 5, 2007)

I will help out and you can count on me to join. It's to close to the house not to. Great to see everyone this past weekend at the R-100. It was fun and for a good cause. See yall this week end at the double hedder ---Lake Oconee and Christian Bowhunters.

Run Forrest Run


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Jason sounds like we got us a shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I can't shoot good enough to get in these kinds of things...



You can't be worst than me.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 5, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> If it was,Jason couldn't come,he's never been any competition...
> 
> 
> Afterwards we will be having a Target panic workshop.Jason will display the classic symptoms,and we need a clinical psychologist to help him get over it.......




dude,

you are a trip..


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 5, 2007)

donnie,

you're always grindin hard on jason....but as long as he has a hoyt in his hands, I'll approve of it.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*Don't think he never misses a chance*



3darcher said:


> donnie,
> 
> you're always grindin hard on jason....but as long as he has a hoyt in his hands, I'll approve of it.



He gets his shots in too.........He knows he's in love with the Mathews he's just in denial. You should see him over here in the yard shootin' my bow I don't know why he won't go ahead and get a Mathews so he can be big like daddy.... 


He knows how we do it.I'm sensitive to his sensitivities and shortcomings and wouldn't really hurt his feelings........ Besides,he's too big to have to jump on 

You can come too Butch,give us something to aspire to,or at least a nock to shoot at


----------



## "The Plumber" (Mar 5, 2007)

count me to win. sorry , i mean count me in


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*There's the sleeper*



"The Plumber" said:


> count me to win. sorry , i mean count me in



My disciple is steppin' up.... walkin' the walk and talkin' the talk...... 

If y'all got a problem with him,you gotta go thru me first........  I'm lookin' out for you little guy


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 5, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> My disciple is steppin' up.... walkin' the walk and talkin' the talk......
> 
> If y'all got a problem with him,you gotta go thru me first........  I'm lookin' out for you little guy



Jason says he smacks you around all the time....


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2007)

*He used too*



Arrow3 said:


> Jason says he smacks you around all the time....



That's before I employed the services of my BIL,now I smack Jason around and he enjoys it....


----------



## rambo73 (Mar 6, 2007)

count me in too it's only about 15 min. away from the house. I would also love to bring the mathews along with me!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 6, 2007)

Give us a date Jason and let's get the ball rollin!!!! It doesn't matter how many guys we have. We'll all throw in 5 or 10 bucks and shoot for the pot. The Hoyt guys might not want to put any money in because we all know the Mathews crowd will run away with it anyhoo!!!!! Oh yea, Butch, you have to shoot left handed and blind folded since your bow shoots itself!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 6, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I can't shoot good enough to get in these kinds of things...



Why? I really don't understand. Brandon you been spankin' deer butt for a while now w/the bow..this is really all about having fun, it's about like golf with a bow really.
I can promise you one thing, if you shoot some 3-d this yr. you will be more confident and it will extend your effective range with a bow


----------



## Count Down (Mar 6, 2007)

sure, why not...Another opportunity to embarrass myself in front of complete strangers....Kinda like the first drive of the day in front of the club house...


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 6, 2007)

ok guys here it is. I will be taking names and making a list on here for all to see who is in. If you are bringing someone please tell me and I will put them down as well. most of us turkey hunt so the shoot will be before turkey season.there are two shoots this weekend so we will pass this weekend and make it for the next.3/17/07@10:00 the reason I put 10 is so everyone can meet each other and pair up and it will also give us hoyt shooters a little time to make fun of ya'll mathews boys. there will be 4 classes 1st.cubs 2nd.traditional 3rd.fixed pins(hunters) 4th adj. pins(competition shooters). the price to shoot is $15 so we will say $20 to shoot. we are going to talk to robert about the price so it may be less but no more. please pm me if you are in.. thanks jason


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> ok guys here it is. I will be taking names and making a list on here for all to see who is in. If you are bringing someone please tell me and I will put them down as well. most of us turkey hunt so the shoot will be before turkey season.there are two shoots this weekend so we will pass this weekend and make it for the next.3/17/07@10:00 the reason I put 10 is so everyone can meet each other and pair up and it will also give us hoyt shooters a little time to make fun of ya'll mathews boys. there will be 4 classes 1st.cubs 2nd.traditional 3rd.fixed pins(hunters) 4th adj. pins(competition shooters). the price to shoot is $15 so we will say $20 to shoot. we are going to talk to robert about the price so it may be less but no more. please pm me if you are in.. thanks jason




Talk to robert for a discount on the group Jason.It will be a good chance for him to introduce the facilities to a large group of relativly local shooters,and make some cash....

I'm in,prolly Phillip,and Hunter.......


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 6, 2007)

I am sure that i can bring atleast 2 with me prolly more! This I am assuming is just strictly for fun, right?

Lee County...There is never anything to be embarrassed about, trust me. We have all missed targets, and will again. It is all in the name of fun brother. I can assure you that noone will be making fun of anyone...most of us just try to help one another figure out what went wrong. This is the biggest hang-up that folks have about shooting 3-D, and I have personally never seen anyone make fun of another shooter while on the range w/me...and I better not ever...

Archery is recreation to me that I do to enhance my confidence in a hunting scenario, I don't take it that serious. I mean I like to shoot well don't get me wrong, but sometimes that just doesn't happen. I would have quit 
a very long time ago if I had to win all the time.

I encourage any and everyone that wants to have some archery fun to come on out.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Are there any "speed" limitations or is a shoot what you brung type of thing.. ??


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 6, 2007)

no limit! shoot what cha got, just no crossbows, you in?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

It's only a 7 hour drive... What the heck.. Put me down for a spot


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 6, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> It's only a 7 hour drive... What the heck.. Put me down for a spot



 Alright, Frank!


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> Alright, Frank!



It'll give me a good reason to stop by the lease and set the hog traps on the way

Will this be a known distance shoot or typical 3D style? What is the max yardage to be expected?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh... and do we need to wear our bowling shirts like Taylor Co does??


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm in and I'll bring at least one other shooter with me Jason!!!! Do I still need to PM you brother. I'm pumped... now I will get to meet everyone. Don't worry about Taylor Co laughing at ya'll boys. He won't. I know because if he would've been the laughing type, he woulda laughed at me on Sat right when I met him. It was the only shot he's ever seen me shoot and I plum near missed. I caught the target high in the back and 5 it and I was happy with that after the shot. It was pretty funny if you ask me!!!! I'm sure he got a kick out of it too.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 6, 2007)

come on up. whats 7hrs.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Mar 6, 2007)

*im in*

sounds fun count me in


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 6, 2007)

ive got ya down booner


----------



## Count Down (Mar 6, 2007)

awright fellas...I'm in..I just need some directions to get to the place...How long should something like this last?..


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 6, 2007)

Lee County said:


> awright fellas...I'm in..I just need some directions to get to the place...How long should something like this last?..



only a couple of hours, depending on how many shooters we have and how much yappin is done. Ill post directions soon.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> only a couple of hours, depending on how many shooters we have and how much yappin is done. Ill post directions soon.


 

Sounds good...Thanks....


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 6, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> It'll give me a good reason to stop by the lease and set the hog traps on the way
> 
> Will this be a known distance shoot or typical 3D style? What is the max yardage to be expected?



typical 3-d style, cubs 1 to 15yds... traditional 1 to20yds.....fixed pins1 to 30yds+or-3.....competition 1 to 40yds+or-3


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 6, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 6, 2007)

If it were another day, count me in.  I can hit lungs with the best of them.  I can't hit dots, but I'm all for lungs.  I've got to help the sick that day.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 6, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Oh... and do we need to wear our bowling shirts like Taylor Co does??



 I'll wear a special shirt just for you Frank ! It'll be a camo w/Lake Oconee's new Logo, they look very sweet in MAX4 HD.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> I'll wear a special shirt just for you Frank ! It'll be a camo w/Lake Oconee's new Logo, they look very sweet in MAX4 HD.



I just talked with Jan & Rob at ASAT camo and they are sending me a ASAT TEAM Shirt to wear   Also have some ASAT camo wraps coming for my arrows..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 6, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I just talked with Jan & Rob at ASAT camo and they are sending me a ASAT TEAM Shirt to wear   Also have some ASAT camo wraps coming for my arrows..



Send me some ASAT shirts too, I'll put our Logo on them along w/the other sponsors.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> Send me some ASAT shirts too, I'll put our Logo on them along w/the other sponsors.



Everything I got in, SOLD imediatly.. and now i'm waiting on backorders to get here


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2007)

*Map*

Here is a easy way to get there from Hwy 75


----------



## snake bite (Mar 6, 2007)

*i'm N*

I'll be there, Jason let me know if you need any help.


----------



## rambo73 (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm in jason count me in i might just call up (bowana) up and see if he can make it too.


----------



## exrings (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll be there.set it up and you will have all the help you need.


----------



## "The Plumber" (Mar 6, 2007)

Jason you know i'll be there to whoop up on you


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Are all y'all 3D shooters or just smack talkers??


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 6, 2007)

*good bit of both*



Just 1 More said:


> Are all y'all 3D shooters or just smack talkers??



Crank that thing down to 280+8 fps when you bring it up...We don't need any more "ringers".... 


Bring what you want as far as your huntin' set-ups.....but you big boys and ASA folks know the deal........


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> Crank that thing down to 280+8 fps when you bring it up...We don't need any more "ringers"....
> 
> 
> Bring what you want as far as your huntin' set-ups.....but you big boys and ASA folks know the deal........



Not sure I could slow it down enough for ASA rules.. Chronoed it tonight with hunting weight arrows (400gr).. and...


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Just for the record.. I have never, ever, shot 3D


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 6, 2007)

*lot of that going around...*




Just 1 More said:


> Not sure I could slow it down enough for ASA rules.. Chronoed it tonight with hunting weight arrows (400gr).. and...



Must be another hot Mathews.From what I saw on here today I need to trade up.....


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> Must be another hot Mathews.From what I saw on here today I need to trade up.....



   MATHEWS?????   Ain't no way you could get me to fall in line with the good little sheep.. I prefere to be out front of the pack.. 
I'm shooting the 2007 ELITE SYNERGY


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

got the price dropped down to $10 instead of $15 a person. Robert is a heck of a nice guy and is really excited about us coming down on the 17th. he talked about getting the grill out for some hots and hams so if your hungry he should have a little consesion stand there for us.  So the price is now $15.  $10 going for the shoot and $5 for the pot. Everything is coming along fine but we still need more people.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

me and hound dog will be going down and taking pics today so we will have pics posted tonight.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 7, 2007)

Me and countrytime might join in but I know I would'nt be in for the money. I guess id just be giving someone my money.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 7, 2007)

Sound like fun let me check and make sure nothing else is going on. I will find out if the usual crew can come. Their are six of us. 2 big kids and 4 little kids.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

that sounds good to me!bring em all, we've  got plenty of room.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2007)

i might be in....and might be bringing 2 with me.  i'll let you know as soon as i know for sure.....i don't want to take anyone's spot if this thing starts filling up fast.


----------



## Smithstill77 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'LL BE COMING WITH BOONER KILLA.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

Smithstill77 said:


> I'LL BE COMING WITH BOONER KILLA.



we'll let ya as long as your not shooting a mathews


rex you come on you wont be taking anyone spot there is plenty of room for all.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 7, 2007)

Gonna be some good fun! I like meeting and shooting w/new folks..surely 3darcher, 3ddude, Farmer, and a few others will come..


----------



## AthensMarine (Mar 7, 2007)

*Hoyt Man, thanks for the invite...*

I think my buddy wants to go as well.  We both want to go, mainly to see how we can improve...neither has ever shot at anything other than a deer.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

AthensMarine said:


> I think my buddy wants to go as well.  We both want to go, mainly to see how we can improve...neither has ever shot at anything other than a deer.



awesome! we're glad ya'll are coming out. shootin 3-d is no different than shooting a deer, just alot less shaking involved. we are all here just to have fun and have a couple of laughs.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be there. Childcare arrangements are made. I'll have a chance to break in the AR.


----------



## 3Dshooter (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll try to make it, what date and time.............


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 7, 2007)

A couple of laughs???? Dude, with the crowd that is coming, I think there will be more than a few laughs. We'll spend the whole dern time laughing. Jason, he's not bringing a Mathews, he's bringing a Bowtech tribute. That smells almost as a hoyt but not quite.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 7, 2007)

Can you have a separate class for idiots who have their bows rigged with a pendulum sight? I might come down and give you boys something to really laugh at


----------



## Count Down (Mar 7, 2007)

Booner Killa said:


> A couple of laughs???? Dude, with the crowd that is coming, I think there will be more than a few laughs. We'll spend the whole dern time laughing.


 

I'm just afraid it'll be at a few of us novice's expense.... Oh well, I'm gonna learn either a lot of archery stuff from yall or not to EVER enter anything like this again.. 

Look'n forward to it..I made arrangements to stay over night in Henry County, About 2 miles from Hank Aarons Toyota...Then drive up the morning of. Don't need to do the 3.5 hours all on Saturday.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

Lee County said:


> I'm just afraid it'll be at a few of us novice's expense.... Oh well, I'm gonna learn either a lot of archery stuff from yall or not to EVER enter anything like this again..
> 
> Look'n forward to it..I made arrangements to stay over night in Henry County, About 2 miles from Hank Aarons Toyota...Then drive up the morning of. Don't need to do the 3.5 hours all on Saturday.



your not payin for a hotel room are ya?


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 7, 2007)

ok guys now there is 5 different classes:

cubs
traditional
fixed pins
adj. pins
pendulum (for tatonkachips) 

see I aim to please


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 7, 2007)

I think a lot of folks have the wrong idea about what goes on. We might run our mouths on here but when we hit the range it gets pretty quiet between most folks. Everyone I've ever shot with roots for you and you root for them. We might talk a little trash before we shoot and a little after but during nobody will be running their mouths to anyone else. Every woody's member I've met while shooting 3-d has been awesome. I know it seems like we talk a lot of trash on here but it's all in good humor. I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea about this shoot. You WILL have a blast and the 3-d bug is sure to bite you hard if you've never done this before. Come on out. I think we'll have a crowd before it's over with and it's a great opportunity to meet some woodyites in the flesh!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out the Pics. on the thread.RUNNING LIST OF NAMES FOR WOODY'S 3-D SHOOT


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone fireing up the grill?? I'll see what I can dig out of the freezer if someone wants to grill it while we shoot


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2007)

He will have a grill there he will have  dogs and hamburgers and other things . but not sure what else.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmm.. just found a slab of Grouper...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny you say that just got done with some grouper for dinner.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 7, 2007)

How mant targets will there be total on the course?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 8, 2007)

25 in all that is what he got out right now we will leave it the same .


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey, when did Hillsmans become a archery range? !! I live right up the street and saw the for sale sign but archery range cool !!!! I'm going to try to come and watch all the fun !!


----------



## badcompany (Mar 8, 2007)

Booner is correct about getting bit by the 3d bug. If you havent tried it yet you should definately come to this. About a year or so ago I saw a post on here about 3d and I called Reylamb to ask a few questions about it. He was kind enough to answer everything I wanted to know. We drove up to Gainsville to try it out, and me and my two boys have been hooked every since. We have had a blast shooting these things, and have even joined ASA. I don't know how many thousands of dollars we have spent on equipment, hotels, gas, etc. but we have enjoyed every minute of it. My shooting (scores) havent improved, but my kids have learned a lot and we have met some great people. Even met taylorco
I am going to do my best to make this one also.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> your not payin for a hotel room are ya?


 

Naw...Staying with the outlaws in Henry county...Just a couple of miles off I-75...I'll cruise on up in the morning, I guess it shouldn't take more thatn 30 min or so to get there...


----------



## Count Down (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> ok guys now there is 5 different classes:
> 
> cubs
> traditional
> ...


 

I'm assuming the "Hunter" setups would be in the fixed pin/adj. class?  Except Tatonkachips in the roller coaster class....Not sure how anybody shoots one of those pendulum sights...I don't need anymore movement from the bow, I provide enough of that!


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 8, 2007)

YankeeRedneck said:


> Hey, when did Hillsmans become a archery range? !! I live right up the street and saw the for sale sign but archery range cool !!!! I'm going to try to come and watch all the fun !!



his son opened it last sat. come on down and shoot with us, heck with just watchin.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 8, 2007)

I looked at the map that was posted in an earlier post.. looks pretty simple, but is there anything I should know as far as getting there thats not on that map? I found Old Jackson Rd off of Hwy 80E.. 
will there be signs? 
Are there any decent hotels in the area that I could stay at Friday night?


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 8, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I looked at the map that was posted in an earlier post.. looks pretty simple, but is there anything I should know as far as getting there thats not on that map? I found Old Jackson Rd off of Hwy 80E..
> will there be signs?
> Are there any decent hotels in the area that I could stay at Friday night?



NO hotels! hounddog has no kids and has an extra room, you can stay with him and his wife.save your money. he said he'll pm ya when he gets off work. as far as the directions go, when you hit old jackson it about 1/4 mile down on the left. there is a sign that says hilsmans on it. I will probably make a sign or  something for the woody's  folks coming in.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 8, 2007)

*"Roller coaster class"*



Lee County said:


> I'm assuming the "Hunter" setups would be in the fixed pin/adj. class?  Except Tatonkachips in the roller coaster class....Not sure how anybody shoots one of those pendulum sights...I don't need anymore movement from the bow, I provide enough of that!



It's easy to shoot, just pull the string and let go, no telling where the arrow might land though 

I'm bringing a 20' tall platform to shoot from. Can I count on you to help me drag it to each station?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 8, 2007)

Put me on the list Hoyt man. I'll be there, Lee County's done made me mad for dissin my bow


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> NO hotels! hounddog has no kids and has an extra room, you can stay with him and his wife.save your money. he said he'll pm ya when he gets off work. as far as the directions go, when you hit old jackson it about 1/4 mile down on the left. there is a sign that says hilsmans on it. I will probably make a sign or  something for the woody's  folks coming in.



Thanks,, but i'm not fit for sleeping around people I don't know, would hate the guilt of having someone other than a hotel maid cleaning bed sheets after I slept in them  
Seriously, Double RR offered for me to stay at his place as well.. But I feel very strange doing that so a hotel will be just fine for me..


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 8, 2007)

that is fine. there a few cheapys off 155.not but 5 or so miles down the road


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 8, 2007)

What time will the shoot start?


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 8, 2007)

DoubleRR said:


> What time will the shoot start?


"Everybody has to believe in something...I believe that I will have another beer"


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe it starts at 10am and goes until whenever..........


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 9, 2007)

Guess Ill come out of 3-D retirement and come on down to
meet the woodys boyz, but I wont be early.
Itll be fun to meet everybody.


----------



## GA_sponge (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd really like to shoot, but I'm supposed to be out of town...

If my trip gets canceled, can I just show up??

It's been a while since I've put soap on an arrow! 

Dan


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 9, 2007)

sure can. might as well cancel your trip. you can go out of town anytime, this is a one time deal. come on man prioritize.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by DoubleRR  
What time will the shoot start? 

"Everybody has to believe in something...I believe that I will have another beer"

we can do that afterwards


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 9, 2007)

Been in the LAB...This just in ...Is the BlackArcher invited........??


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 9, 2007)

*They'd be dissapointed if you didn't come*



BlackArcher said:


> Been in the LAB...This just in ...Is the BlackArcher invited........??



Come on down,we need somebody to shoot out the 12X's too


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 9, 2007)

BlackArcher said:


> Been in the LAB...This just in ...Is the BlackArcher invited........??


E your name is now on there so now you have to come.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 11, 2007)

*HOW LATE???*

How late can a guy show up and still participate? Just got reminded that we have tickets to a hockey game Friday night and it's one my daughter won't let me miss.. SOoooooo,, i'll have to drive up Saturday morning  
Is there a handicap for shooting in your sleep?


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 11, 2007)

E, what kinda screwed up question is that bro??? You know you can come as long as you and Butch agree to shooting left handed and you have to shoot the first 20 targets blind folded.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 12, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> How late can a guy show up and still participate? Just got reminded that we have tickets to a hockey game Friday night and it's one my daughter won't let me miss.. SOoooooo,, i'll have to drive up Saturday morning
> Is there a handicap for shooting in your sleep?



Nevermind.. after sleeping on this, i'm going to have to pull out of the fun. There is no way I can go to the Hockey game and then drive up.. nor could I get up at 2am to make the drive, and i'm not going to dissapoint my daughter and not gho to the game.. 
Sorry guys,, you'll have to have fun without me. Count your blessings boys,, because the Elite Synergy would have laid the smackdown on all y'all


----------



## Count Down (Mar 12, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Put me on the list Hoyt man. I'll be there, Lee County's done made me mad for dissin my bow


 

 Really I'm not..."dissin" your bow...I tried to shoot one of those sights last year...And because I'm as about steady as a row boat in a hurricane, that pendulum sight was moving way too much...I can compensate for my jitters, but I don't need the sight to give me anymore "action"...

BTW, I'd be glad to help move your 20 inch stand...as long as you don't make me shoot your bow..


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Mar 12, 2007)

*We are aiming to be there*

We just rookies, but the way I see it, the Pro's have to get there money somewhere. Oh, and be careful, theblackarchor sandbags.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 12, 2007)

Every body remember that the race is this weekend and their may not be many hotels around. Hoytman me and my son will be there for sure now. Ready to kill some foam.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 12, 2007)

This is gonna be a blast...I can't wait to hang out w/all of you guys and shoot! 
Remember this is all in good fun! Looking forward to it..I will be bringing a train of folks w/me.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 12, 2007)

man am I pumped!!  I cant wait. question for ya'll... how should we team up? do ya want to shoot with who you came with or do you want to pick out of a hat so you get to meet new people? it doesnt matter to me I just want everyone to be happy.
glad ya'll are coming country and thajonesboyz, and yes I know blackarcher is a sandbagger  Ill be keeping my eye on him. you gotta watch those mathews boys there sneeky.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 12, 2007)

I say we draw names. That way, it will force everyone to hang with someone new and meet new folks. Otherwise, everyone is just gonna shoot with whoever came with them. I don't care really it's not a big deal.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 12, 2007)

Whatever works...I don't know anybody...Sooooooo, I"LL SHOOT LAST! ...


----------



## badcompany (Mar 12, 2007)

If I get my part for my sight I will be there. It was supposed to have shipped last monday but I haven't seen it yet. I agree with drawing names and hopefully meeting new people.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah lets draw names. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 12, 2007)

badcompany said:


> If I get my part for my sight I will be there. It was supposed to have shipped last monday but I haven't seen it yet. I agree with drawing names and hopefully meeting new people.



what are you needing for your sight? what kind is it?


----------



## countrytime (Mar 12, 2007)

Just back from eating chinease food and my fortune cookie said ( You will attend an unusual  party and meet someone important).  I figured everybody going to this shoot will be important.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess I better dress warm to go up north..

Mar 17  
Mostly Sunny  56°/37° 10% chance of rain..NW wind 8 MPH


Gonna be kinda cool...No rain though..


----------



## Tbone (Mar 12, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> man am I pumped!!  I cant wait. question for ya'll... how should we team up? do ya want to shoot with who you came with or do you want to pick out of a hat so you get to meet new people? it doesnt matter to me I just want everyone to be happy.
> glad ya'll are coming country and thajonesboyz, and yes I know blackarcher is a sandbagger  Ill be keeping my eye on him. you gotta watch those mathews boys there sneeky.



I plan on attending the shoot but I will be late because of work.  I should be there around 12:15 to 12:30.  Will I be able to shoot?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 12, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> what are you needing for your sight? what kind is it?



Its a DEAD NUTS PRO III. The piece that holds the sight window onto the extention snapped at the R-100 in Barnesville. I didn't get to shoot the second day cause of it. I haven't been able to practice for you guys, so take it easy on me if I get to go.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 12, 2007)

Tbone said:


> I plan on attending the shoot but I will be late because of work.  I should be there around 12:15 to 12:30.  Will I be able to shoot?



We'll make sure that you can shoot T


----------



## hoyterdown2500 (Mar 12, 2007)

LET ME KNOW I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THE MCDONOUGH AREA THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 12, 2007)

*part came*

   the part came for my sight today. I am going to install and just shot with it. I wont have time to get to the archery shop this week and get the 3rd axis adjusted. COUNT ME IN


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 12, 2007)

*Draw to meet new folks Jason..*

I just hope I don't get stuck with Hoyt shooters...It makes me jumpy with those things going off all around me....


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2007)

hoyterdown2500 said:


> LET ME KNOW I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THE MCDONOUGH AREA THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED.



 

LET ME KNOW I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THE MCDONOUGH AREA THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED

If you mean the shoot bring them on if not that then what.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 12, 2007)

*I thought long and hard on that comment...*



Booner Killa said:


> E, what kinda screwed up question is that bro??? You know you can come as long as you and Butch agree to shooting left handed and you have to shoot the first 20 targets blind folded.



...All I can say I am out the LAB...When & Where?


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 12, 2007)

E, that way, the rest of us will have a chance at winning brother. I'm pumped up about this shoot on Sat. It's gonna be a blast and I look forward to meeting new woody's folks and seeing the ones I already know.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 13, 2007)

badcompany said:


> the part came for my sight today. I am going to install and just shot with it. I wont have time to get to the archery shop this week and get the 3rd axis adjusted. COUNT ME IN



good deal, glad it came in.  you can come but you have to ake it easy on us.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 13, 2007)

Good one hoyt man. You haven't seen my scores obviously. Im not much compatition, but I think I will have a good time none the less. I am excited about this one. More than the R100,just to meet everyone.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2007)

"I am excited about this one. More than the R100,just to meet everyone." For some reason badcompany Hoyt man and I are too. Can't wait to meet some thees people that is on this web site if you want to call some of them people.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2007)

*FOOD FOOD FOOD*

There will be food there ham,hot, chips, apple pie, drinks and some other things.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Never mind.. after sleeping on this, I'm going to have to pull out of the fun. There is no way I can go to the Hockey game and then drive up.. nor could I get up at 2am to make the drive, and I'm not going to disappoint my daughter and not go to the game..
> Sorry guys,, you'll have to have fun without me. Count your blessings boys,, because the Elite Synergy would have laid the smack down on all y'all



Sorry you can't make it but maybe next time I can lay down the the smack down. Your pick HOYT or MATHEWS I run them both


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 13, 2007)

guys Ive been getting a few people that are asking why there is so few classes to shoot in. let me start by saying I never expected this thing to be very big. we are getting more and more people everyday. soooo if there is enough to make more classes then we will.I just didnt want it to be where there were only two people shooting against each other. its hard to know how to figure this because I dont know how many will be no-shows and I dont know how many some others will be bringing. there will be stakes up for all classes just as if it were a normal tourney so we will make a decision as soon as we see the turn out.unless ya'll want to go ahead and make the switch now and I will go ahead and make it with all the classes. INPUT PLEASE. thanks jason


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 13, 2007)

hound dog said:


> Sorry you can't make it but maybe next time I can lay down the the smack down. Your pick HOYT or MATHEWS I run them both



Bring it on Mangy Mutt... The SYnergy might just drive it's self up there to Smacketh Ye downeth  
I was sooooooooo looking forward to shooting this.. ASAT Camo was even kind enough to send me a team bowling shirt and arrow wraps so I could be representin big time.. Like Taylor Co.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 13, 2007)

*Did I miss the coordinates in this thread....??*

...Give me the coordinates, 
and I will post a *.pdf for downloading..



On a Lighter more competitive note....

Funny thing ....
I can hear the hook from the boom boom Clap.

"You got a bow"
"Yeah! I Got one...
...
..."

 Every Archer needs a theme song.  
Wrestlers Got Em..We got em too
Whats you theme song?
_____________________________

The Archers have arrive for this spectacular event.
The targets are set.
All entries fees are paid.
The woodites have that gleam in their eye.
They have been looking forward to this event for some time.
The smell of the burgers fuel the competition
The hot dogs are ripe bursting with flavor.
Ahhh! Forget the food.
Parts shooting everywhere and half of your trouble are attempting to make a stand.


Lets Get ready to rummmbbbbbllllllllllllllleeeeeee....
Archers ready?
Targets ready?
Shoot em up!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Bring it on Mangy Mutt... The SYnergy might just drive it's self up there to Smacketh Ye downeth
> I was sooooooooo looking forward to shooting this.. ASAT Camo was even kind enough to send me a team bowling shirt and arrow wraps so I could be representin big time.. Like Taylor Co.




Just want to   a little to see if we can get you to chnege your mind come on there will be other hockey games and by the way nice zebra print sheets.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 13, 2007)

*like that*

You got a bow?
Yeah,I got one
In fact 2 or 3
You better bring all you got
If you want a piece of me 

Just 1 more got scared 
And now won't come by
so he stayed at home with his PSE
he knew that he'd have a hard time up here
He must have ESP

So come on by 
and bring ya bow
Who knows what's all in store
we'll shoot against all that's here
And still beat Just 1 more......


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> You got a bow?
> Yeah,I got one
> In fact 2 or 3
> You better bring all you got
> ...



I like in just bring it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 13, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> ASAT Camo was even kind enough to send me a team bowling shirt and arrow wraps so I could be representin big time.. Like Taylor Co.



Now I need a bowling shirt?  This is getting expensive. I don't even own any polyester clothes. Anybody got a bowling shirt I can borrow for the shoot?

Maybe this needs to be a seperate thread?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 13, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> You got a bow?
> Yeah,I got one
> In fact 2 or 3
> You better bring all you got
> ...



I just spit beer on my screen & keyboard


----------



## countrytime (Mar 13, 2007)

Getting ready for saturday, had to fix some arrows today to make the trip.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Glad you liked it...*



Just 1 More said:


> I just spit beer on my screen & keyboard




Next time I'll work ASAT in there too.......


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 13, 2007)

My daughter just gave me the green light to go ahead and come up.. i'm still deabting if this is a trick and i'll be punished for it in the future,, after all,, she is female..


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to try to get a NEW Elite Synergy to bring with me in case anyone wants to own one after they get beat by one   

(y'all keep in mind,, this is all smack talk,, I ain't never shot foam before  )


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 13, 2007)

hound dog said:


> Just want to   a little to see if we can get you to chnege your mind come on there will be other hockey games and by the way nice zebra print sheets.



BACK OFF THE ZEBRA SHEETS MUTT BOY   I'm single and stuck in the 70's


----------



## badcompany (Mar 14, 2007)

*thoughts*



Hoyt man said:


> guys Ive been getting a few people that are asking why there is so few classes to shoot in. let me start by saying I never expected this thing to be very big. we are getting more and more people everyday. soooo if there is enough to make more classes then we will.I just didnt want it to be where there were only two people shooting against each other. its hard to know how to figure this because I dont know how many will be no-shows and I dont know how many some others will be bringing. there will be stakes up for all classes just as if it were a normal tourney so we will make a decision as soon as we see the turn out.unless ya'll want to go ahead and make the switch now and I will go ahead and make it with all the classes. INPUT PLEASE. thanks jason



I can only speak for my own shooting ability. I shot novice in the ASA class and still aint never placed. I think there are WAY to many people claim to be novice that arent in those type shoots.I am what you might call a "3D wannabe".I am not a novice in that I have shot in compatition, but still have a long way to go.Call it what you want but I only got a 20 and 30 yard pin so I gotta be somewhere around that range. If you can get everyone to post what class they are in or pm you it might help. If you need help pm'ing people to find out I can help today, going to be a very slack day here at work today.
What time does eveyone need to be there for the start? Are you going to pair them up before we get there, or wait and draw names there? Just trying to think ahead(i know the jokes are coming on that one) so it will go as smooth as possible.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

PUT ME BACK ON THE LIST.. NO ONE CALLS ME OUT AND MAKES FUN OF MY ZEBRA SHEETS!!!!!!! 

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 14, 2007)

Im sorry but there has been a vote, and nobody with zebra sheets is aloud to shoot this tourney.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> Im sorry but there has been a vote, and nobody with zebra sheets is aloud to shoot this tourney.



I'm bringing them with me and wearing them like a cape


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 14, 2007)

that is the only way we will let you shoot (CAPTAIN ZEBRA)


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> that is the only way we will let you shoot (CAPTAIN ZEBRA)



Can't be anymore embarassing then shooting Hoyt


----------



## Count Down (Mar 14, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Can't be anymore embarassing then shooting Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 14, 2007)

low blow! we'll see who's embarassed after the shoot captain z


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> low blow! we'll see who's embarassed after the shoot captain z



Let's see,,, a HOYT PRO against an ELITE NOVICE.. Yep,, sounds fair to me. 

Regardless of how bad you shoot, i'm sure we'll all have fun


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 14, 2007)

hoyt pro.ha!  whatever, you obviously havent seen me shoot. Im just a beginner. I will, be talkin a bunch of smack. so if your paired up with me, Im warning ya now its comin.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> hoyt pro.ha!  whatever, you obviously havent seen me shoot. Im just a beginner. I will, be talkin a bunch of smack. so if your paired up with me, Im warning ya now its comin.



You're the one picking the teams


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 14, 2007)

shooters will put there name in a hat and we will pick from there. if there is someone you have to shoot with, say a non member or a child, your name and theres will be put together.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> shooters will put there name in a hat and we will pick from there. if there is someone you have to shoot with, say a non member or a child, your name and theres will be put together.



Sounds like a very fair way of doing things.. and
thank you for putting this together


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 14, 2007)

Im glad we are getting the people, I honestly thought there would only be a handfull of people comin, so thank you all for spreadin the word. it will be a ton of fun.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 14, 2007)

I hope I get to shoot with a Hoyt 38 Ultra and an Elite Synergy. Gotta narrow it down from those two. The only reason I aint talkin smack is I can't back it up. I do plan on beating anyone with lower score than me. Any volunteers?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

badcompany said:


> I hope I get to shoot with a Hoyt 38 Ultra and an Elite Synergy. Gotta narrow it down from those two. The only reason I aint talkin smack is I can't back it up. I do plan on beating anyone with lower score than me. Any volunteers?



WE'RE KEEPING SCORE????    
I thought this was just for fun...


----------



## badcompany (Mar 14, 2007)

It will be fun regardless of score. I can already tell by the characters involved.
Had to change my avatar just for this competition.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 14, 2007)

So how many peeps is going to be there?
50?
75?
100?
150?

Sounding Like a Lot of peeps...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 14, 2007)

BlackArcher said:


> So how many peeps is going to be there?
> 50?
> 75?
> 100?
> ...



Not sure between 50&75 so far but some people will say they are coming and not show you know how that goes.But we will have fun with out them.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's the important question no one has asked.. 

WHERE"S THE POST SHOOT PARTY???


----------



## hound dog (Mar 14, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Here's the important question no one has asked..
> 
> WHERE"S THE POST SHOOT PARTY???



Back at my house.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 14, 2007)

Just 1 More....Please be advised...Ribs and Steak is a requirement.....


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

BlackArcher said:


> Just 1 More....Please be advised...Ribs and Steak is a requirement.....



Let me see what I can do.. Had a nephew who works in a butcher shop.. i'll see what "scraps" he has laying around


----------



## hound dog (Mar 14, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Let me see what I can do.. Had a nephew who works in a butcher shop.. i'll see what "scraps" he has laying around



Sorry but BYOB.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

hound dog said:


> Sorry but BYOB.



I'll make sure I have plenty... and some to share


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like the ground might be wet and the temps a little chilly.. but sunny

 Friday
Showers likely with a slight chance of thunderstorms in the morning...then a slight chance of showers in the afternoon. Windy. Highs in the lower 60s. Northwest winds 5 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 

 Friday Night
Mostly clear. Windy...colder. Lows in the mid 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 20 mph.  
 Saturday
Sunny. Highs in the upper 50s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 

 Saturday Night
Mostly clear. Lows around 30.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 15, 2007)

it will be a little cool out there, but as hot as I am It will be just fine.  

We have had some talk on here about adding more classes, and I thought about and talked with a few people and have decided to keep it the way we had it. guys this is not an ASA tourney, its a shoot we are putting on so we can all have a good time, meet each other,  talk a little smack and tell a few lies. if you are looking for something more competitive or serious then this is not for you.but, if you want to have a little fun, come on down and sling some arrows with us.
thanks jason


----------



## countrytime (Mar 15, 2007)

Since this is just for fun that means I don't have to practice just show up. 2 days and counting down til the green light.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldnt practice if I were you


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 15, 2007)

I been working on my bow, trying to find the "Sweet Spot" I may have it now. Changed modules out and a twist here and a twist there..51#'s 28.75" dl getting 282 fps. awesome valley and good hard wall. Shot a bare shaft at 20-yds. last night 
I'll shoot it some today or this evening just to see..feels different I am not holding any wt.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2007)

Hoyt man are we still going to shoot the course tomorrow to make sure it set up the way we want it.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 15, 2007)

you bet... and anyone else that wants in come on, just slip me a 10 spot and I wont tell anyone.. oooops I forgot this is a public forum. never mind.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 15, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> you bet... and anyone else that wants in come on, just slip me a 10 spot and I wont tell anyone.. oooops I forgot this is a public forum. never mind.



Ain't no problem I'm still gonna' whoop ya! Just shot the MOJO it is so dead in the hand and vibration free since the tuning I was Stacking arrows at 40-yds.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 15, 2007)

hound dog said:


> Hoyt man are we still going to shoot the course tomorrow to make sure it set up the way we want it.



You'll be shooting in the RAIN


----------



## badcompany (Mar 15, 2007)

*Hurry Up With The Shoot*

It is getting to expensive practicing by myself. I need someone elses arrows to shoot at. There goes my entree fee in one arrow.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 15, 2007)

badcompany said:


> It is getting to expensive practicing by myself. I need someone elses arrows to shoot at. There goes my entree fee in one arrow.



Very good.. congrats.. If i'm in your group.. I'll shoot last


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> You'll be shooting in the RAIN



That is OK Hoyt Man will hold the umbrella so I can range them then we will just leave.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 15, 2007)

hound dog said:


> That is OK Hoyt Man will hold the umbrella so I can range them then we will just leave.



Ya'll keep rangin'..I'll still wax thine..never mind you know the rest of the story...

Everyone needs to come and let's have some FUN brothers!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 16, 2007)

badcompany said:


> It is getting to expensive practicing by myself. I need someone elses arrows to shoot at. There goes my entree fee in one arrow.



Dadgum good shooting there bc!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 16, 2007)

What's the weather gonna be for the beat down uh I mean shoot tomorrow???? Anybody know!!!!!


----------



## rambo73 (Mar 16, 2007)

*weather*



Booner Killa said:


> What's the weather gonna be for the beat down uh I mean shoot tomorrow???? Anybody know!!!!!



the high is only supposed to be 56 and winds are supposed to be around 10 to 15 so it's gonna be a little cool. dress warm.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 16, 2007)

theres lots of trees around so the wind shouldnt matter much...
I think ol bad company is sandbaggin us.  sure looks like you know what your doin for a wanna be.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 16, 2007)

Saturday
Mostly sunny. Highs around 63 to 66. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 16, 2007)

when are you making your way up?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 16, 2007)

Leaving here in about an hour... heded to the lease and checking the hog traps and trail cams.. spending the night there and i'll see y'all in the morning


----------



## badcompany (Mar 16, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> theres lots of trees around so the wind shouldnt matter much...
> I think ol bad company is sandbaggin us.  sure looks like you know what your doin for a wanna be.



I've been shooting for over 20 years and that is only the second time that has happened. And it was ONLY twenty yards. Ya'll going to see, Trey has shot at some of the same places as me. Ask him or Countrytime. I am sure they will be more than willing to say how bad I am
The key word in you post is "looks". Gotta look good at it anyway.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 16, 2007)

badcompany said:


> I've been shooting for over 20 years and that is only the second time that has happened. And it was ONLY twenty yards. Ya'll going to see, Trey has shot at some of the same places as me. Ask him or Countrytime. I am sure they will be more than willing to say how bad I am
> The key word in you post is "looks". Gotta look good at it anyway.



Nah I've seen you shoot good and I have seen you shoot bad..but overall you seem pretty dern good to me ...we all have bad and good days.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 16, 2007)

not looking good for me and my crowd making it down this weekend.  i hope i haven't messed up anyone.  i'm still working on trying to get down there, but i think it is going to be doubtful....the wife pulled some last minute nonsense on me.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 16, 2007)

me and hd went down and talked to mr. hillsman this afternoon. it is looking like we are going go with ASA rules. the reason being is that there is going to be more people than expected. sorry for the late notice.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> me and hd went down and talked to mr. hillsman this afternoon. it is looking like we are going go with ASA rules. the reason being is that there is going to be more people than expected. sorry for the late notice.




Just to let ya'll know all Woody's  members will shoot together. We will have a sheet for Woody's members only and for whom they brought.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 16, 2007)

And by the way we shot good today I think ya'll will like it.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Check this out we have been  Sticky-ed. The big day is tomorrow hope yall to see what kind of shooters we have I hope good ones because there is a lot of smack here that is for sure.


----------



## rambo73 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'LL BE LEAVING ABOUT 9 IN THE MORNING I'M GOING TO BRING MY DAD HE'S GOING TO BE MY SCORE KEEPER. PLUS I FIGURED I WOULD GET HIM OUT OF THE HOUSE FOR A WHILE HE DON'T GET OUT MUCH ANY MORE HE'S GETTING ON UP IN AGE. SO I FIGURED IT WOULD BE GOOD FOR HIM PLUS HE LOVES TO TALK. SO BE FOR WARNED FOR WHO EVER IS IN OUR GROUP TOMORROW CAUSE HE WILL BE TALKING UR HEADS OFF.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 16, 2007)

*Hugh!*



Taylor Co. said:


> I been working on my bow, trying to find the "Sweet Spot" I may have it now. Changed modules out and a twist here and a twist there..51#'s 28.75" dl getting 282 fps. awesome valley and good hard wall. Shot a bare shaft at 20-yds. last night
> I'll shoot it some today or this evening just to see..feels different I am not holding any wt.



So how heavy is that arrow you are shooting at 282fps...
290gr..??


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 16, 2007)

badcompany said:


> It is getting to expensive practicing by myself. I need someone elses arrows to shoot at. There goes my entree fee in one arrow.



YeahI I know it....Had a similar problem today.  1 less arrow in the quiver...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 16, 2007)

BlackArcher said:


> So how heavy is that arrow you are shooting at 282fps...
> 290gr..??


279-gr. and that is 5.5gr/lb. it's in the Center of Optimum Spine too. I really shot like crap today, I tried to wait on the wind, I am hoping it was just the wind.


----------



## rambo73 (Mar 17, 2007)

i'm up and i'm ready leaving here in about 45 min.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 17, 2007)

Enjoyed shooting w/everyone! Let's all support Shoal Creek in their 1st one of their yr. Tomorrow! See Ya' There!


----------



## countrytime (Mar 17, 2007)

I will be there.... Had a blast today..


----------

